# Let's play the Who am i game



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

So i found this on one of my rocks, come and tell me it's not aptisia if it is, i'll be celebrating as it'd be my first one in nearly three years! :hbd:


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks like aiptasia to me. Yay!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Break Out the Joe's Juice!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Here's question, can't just pull the rock out and take my exacto knife and cut it off?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

nope, it'll grow back and possibly worse, SPREAD!

I'd hit it with joes juice, or kalk paste, or lemon juice in a saringe


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Where can i get some of that stuff? Got any can send me?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

yea marty, thats it, i think its pretty, you should keep it, i have some home made junk. i dont know how i can send it though, and youd have to get a needle from someone.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Boiling hot water works pretty good, too.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Picked up some Joe's Juice will fill ya in later tonite on if my entire tank crashes or not.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

haha, aww man good luck, it shouldnt crash though. when i injected that mojano, it was gone in about 4 minutes, just shriveled and was gone. pretty neat.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

did you remove it or it just like dissolve?


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i would have removed it, but there was nothing left, for a week i thought i pissed it off, and it moved, but i never found it, the wierd thing is... the other polyp type thing, i injected it too, it never moves or anything, i dont think its an anenome, its still weird though, its the one i posted all the pics of, i had 2, one moved all the time, and it died when injected, the other never moves and it didnt die... dont know.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

vinegar works well also.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

it was just a small piece, had a bubble algae one bubble under it i didnt catch before either, i just tossed it.


----------

